# Die Erwachsenen Freizeit-Gilde Desperádos sucht Member auf dem Server Nathrezim!



## Koenti (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo einsame Reisende auf Nathrezim!



Seid ihr es Leid alleine durch Azeroth zu ziehen?



Habt ihr kleine Racker zu hause die euch erst abends erlauben eurem Hobby nach zu gehen?



Seid ihr im Schichtdienst tätig und könnt die  Raidzeiten eurer Gilde nicht einhalten?



Habt ihr keine Lust auf Random Gruppen, müsst diese Option aber in Kauf nehmen da ihr nicht die Zeit habt euch einer großen Raid-Gilde  anzuschließen?



Dann wären die Despérados auf dem Server Nathrezim genau die richtige Gilde für euch.



Wir sind eine kleine Erwachsenen Freizeit Gilde die hauptsächlich aus Schichtdienstleistenden besteht.

Bei uns geht es sehr familiär; freundlich und harmonisch zu.

Unsere Gilde wurde vor ca. drei Jahren von Leuten gegründet die sich entweder aus dem richtigen Leben oder von anderen zusammen durchzockten Games her kennen.

Wir hatten von den großen Raid Gilden und dem ständig herrschenden Zwang; DKP-Systemen und Gear-Scores die Nase voll und haben die Desperádos gegründet um einfach mit Spaß unser aller Hobby zu genießen.

Uns siehe da es funktioniert.

Bei uns wird alles angegangen, von der täglichen Daily über Weekly bis hin zu momentan aktuellen Raids.

Momentaner Stand: Tier 11   12/12 im normalen Modus down.

Wenn wir etwas gemeinsam unternehmen dann werden Pausen gemacht für Raucher; Eltern und selbst diejenigen die um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit noch mit ihrem Hund raus müssen.

Selbstverständlich besitzen wir auch eine Homepage und einen TS3-Server.



Der Grund unseres Suchschreibens ist nicht wie bei großen Gilden um schnellst mögliche Lücken mit anderen Söldnern zu füllen sondern eher um nette Menschen in unseren Reihen aufzunehmen die genauso wie wir Freude am Spiel haben.



Bei uns ist jeder Char willkommen, unabhängig von der Rasse oder Klasse und wir würden uns freuen, euch bald bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.



Kontaktieren könnt ihr uns über unsere Homepage  http://desperados.host.allvatar.com

Oder ihr schreibt mich einfach Ingame an



Gruß Koenti/Nörgli  Offizier der Desperádos


----------



## rudirudini (2. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Koenti (10. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Alkarnamo (13. August 2010)

/pimp


----------



## Koenti (21. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Alkarnamo (30. August 2010)

/hoch mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koenti (8. September 2010)

/und noch ein push^^


----------



## Koenti (14. September 2010)

/neue Woche-neuer push^^


----------



## Koenti (5. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Koenti (13. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Koenti (29. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Koenti (10. April 2011)

/push


----------



## senatorb (14. April 2011)

Wieviele Mitglieder hat eure Gilde und wie ist das durchschnitsalter so???
Mfg


----------



## Koenti (13. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## Koenti (18. August 2011)

/push


----------

